# Verifying Employment



## em2177 (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently started a Coder/Biller position (January 2012) to be exact. However, I was offered a position with much better pay with full covered benefits  and education allowance at a different company. Where I currently work I do not have such. I applied for the position and my current employer has refused to return calls and faxes in regards to verifying my employment! Is this against the law? 

Thank You!


----------



## chadmessmann (Jul 3, 2012)

It depends on the state you're in. You'll need to check your local labor laws, but I would suggest you do not allow prospective employers to contact your current employer while you still work there! Now your job knows you're looking and will be likely to find a reason to let you go. Normally this verification is done AFTER you have accepted a new position and fulfilled your resignation notice.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 3, 2012)

The only legalities I'm aware of with regards to employment verification is if the government asks for verification of employment in the case of illegal workers.  But your current employer does not have to respond to verifications having to do with new employment.  You also do not have to provide the contact information of your current employer, if you don't want them to know you're looking for something else. (in fact, I usually recommend against it for this very reason, unless your current position is being eliminated, or you're leaving on good terms).   Sounds like she's just being difficult.  If you were offered the new position, I'm wondering why your former employer has to weigh in?


----------

